# No fee credit card



## bettyboop (Dec 13, 2011)

It seems I am going to lose my Amazon card March 15 and I need to replace it. I only used it for online purchases and as a spare card when on trips to Italy. I was thinking of going with PC Financial. Does anyone use them or have any suggestions? 

I have very little paid employment income also, probably around 10-12K a year. Am I even going to be able to qualify for one? I currently have a CIBC card that gives me points at HBC, and a couple others that I never use, drivers rewards and a cash back one which I all got before I stopped fulltime work 13 years ago.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I like the PC Mastercard and have used it for many years. It's great as long you shop at Loblaws/Superstore so that you can redeem the points you earn.

I haven't applied recently so I don't know the requirements to qualify.


----------



## al42 (Mar 5, 2011)

I haven't had employment income since 2008 and have applied for many cards without any issues.
I think they use investment income for people that are retired.
As for PC MC, I've had it for many years and use it for on line purchases and monthly bills that require a credit card.


----------



## bettyboop (Dec 13, 2011)

thanks, appreciate it.


----------



## DigginDoc (Sep 17, 2015)

We got one about 8 or 9 years ago in the town we lived in because the Superstore was the largest and no Costco for gas. PC offered the 7 cents a ltr. We use it quite a bit for some items and collect the points. Currently have about $110 to use in cash. We pay it off each month as well.
Cheers 
Doc


----------

